
Gem Bundler is the Future - _pius
http://litanyagainstfear.com/blog/2009/10/14/gem-bundler-is-the-future/
======
jpcx01
Totally agreed. Bundler is finally the solution to some of the RubyGem
failings over the years. RubyGems has been friggin awesome, and one of the
best best aspects of the Ruby environment, however the dependency management
was not its strong suit and the fact that it declares dependencies one at a
time means it might be impossible to fix with RubyGems itself.

Bundler is an amazing solution to this, and the fact that it works within
RubyGems (via "gem bundle" command) should make this the ubiquitous solution
to deploying apps for the future.

Also should plug the fact that the wycats/clerche duo has been working on this
problem for a while. Their last major success with it was with the thor
bundler with Merb, which was been working well for me over the last 9 months
(I've now switched to the new bundler).

------
tibbon
Another one to consider is TechPickles 'Jeweler' which helps making gems for
Github.

<http://github.com/technicalpickles/jeweler>

~~~
qrush
Bundler is meant for gem dependency management. Jeweler is meant for another
problem entirely, creating gems from scratch and packaging/releasing them
(hopefully to <http://gemcutter.org>).

